# Zeno 3 vs Zeno 3 empire vs Ferplast furet XL



## Beebee (Oct 1, 2016)

I don't know which cage would be better to buy for 6 females and I am here to ask for some opinions.

This cage is Ferplast Furet XL, according to the calculator for 9 rats. It's a bit 'cubic' in shape, more or less as high as width as depth. It seems easy to clean since it only has two platforms and big doors. The quality of the materials the cage is made of seems better than the other two. Bars space is 1.5cm or 0.6''.
The only thing I don't like it's the connection between the two platforms is a tube, but maybe rats don't mind or actually like it, also the cage tray seems higher than the other cages ones -and it's one of the main reason I don't like critter nation and similar-.
http://i.imgur.com/V0Uqvtk.jpg


This is zeno 3 empire. It's as expensive as Ferplast Furet XL, but it is higher than width and depth, according to the calculator it's up to 10 rats. I like it's high, but maybe it wouldn't be that easy to clean because of the three platfroms and little doors, and when the rats reach an older age it wouldn't be a good cage. Bars space is 1cm or 0.4''.
http://static.zoomalia.com/prod_img/30713/la_763eefc9e10ebdc4a2333b42b2dbb8f27b61449499136.jpg


This one is 30 euros less expensive than the other two, according to the calculator it can hold up to 6 rats. It looks easy to clean but more boring than the other two. Bars space is 1cm or 0.4''.
http://static.zoomalia.com/prod_img/20402/la_308a8c88a0055f636e4a163a5e3d16adab71392309435.jpg


I have a month before I decide which buy, so I accept other options if you know a better cage. I live in spain but I can buy things from amazon.co.uk.

Thank you for reading.


----------



## Beebee (Oct 1, 2016)

I am sorry I forgot this question.

Three of them are 4 weeks old and the other three are six weeks old, at what age can I put them in these cage without any danger or escape posibility?


----------



## AmbientWanderer (Sep 16, 2016)

Is there a local store that may sell one or two of these, just so that you can look at them and get a bit of a feel for them? 
I know a lot of people like cages with deep bottom trays, I also do but I have/have had girls who are MASSIVE chewers, and that doesn't mean that I haven't given then anything to chew, it means that the sweet taste of delicious freedom meant they chewed through the bottom of the cage in less than a week.
Personally, out of the three, I would go for the Zeno 3 Empire as it offers the most space and that space can be utilised to ensure that the rats are getting enough time of stimulation etc.
I'm not sure if the 0.1 of an inch would make a big difference in regards to them escaping but, if the spacing is less than half an inch then they should be able to go in to the cages when you get them, about 8 weeks old or so.


----------



## Beebee (Oct 1, 2016)

AmbientWanderer said:


> Is there a local store that may sell one or two of these, just so that you can look at them and get a bit of a feel for them?
> I know a lot of people like cages with deep bottom trays, I also do but I have/have had girls who are MASSIVE chewers, and that doesn't mean that I haven't given then anything to chew, it means that the sweet taste of delicious freedom meant they chewed through the bottom of the cage in less than a week.
> Personally, out of the three, I would go for the Zeno 3 Empire as it offers the most space and that space can be utilised to ensure that the rats are getting enough time of stimulation etc.
> I'm not sure if the 0.1 of an inch would make a big difference in regards to them escaping but, if the spacing is less than half an inch then they should be able to go in to the cages when you get them, about 8 weeks old or so.


Right now I have them in a tank with a lot of ventilation -holes I made- and they haven't try to chew it, and they can, I have found one of them, the most curious one, sniffing through the hole, they don't chew plastic toys either but they have destroyed a cat toy made of something like cotton fiber. They like chewing clothing, I guess I am partialy lucky, they are not interested at all on plastic, they want my clothes ;D

...also I think the Empire cage it's better for my room since it's only 50cm width and not that cubic -the Ferplast it's 75x80x86- and the Empire cage it's 50x100x116, when It's about space for me it would be better for me too.

Thank you.


----------



## Kelsbels (Aug 12, 2015)

I have the last one you mentioned as my 3 rat's vacation cage. I think it's too small for long term use for 6 rats. I'd suggest the first two you mentioned. However I would like to mention that the bar spacing is super tiny even my water bottle's spout can't manage to get through. Maybe it'll give you a point of reference.


----------



## Beebee (Oct 1, 2016)

In the end I got the Zeno 3 empire, it's much bigger than what I thought... I have to decorate it... and I guess they will urine on shelves...










It's 100x50x116cm or 39.3x19.7x45.7 inches.


----------



## Kelsbels (Aug 12, 2015)

Great! Yeah it's a good sized cage, and from my experience the Zeno 2 version was easy to put together. Was the Zeno 3 easy to put together?


----------



## Beebee (Oct 1, 2016)

Well, this is zeno 3 empire.

Zeno has two sizes, Its called zeno 2 when it's 80cm width and zeno 3 when it's 100cm width, but they look the same.

I don't know if zeno empire has different sizes like just 'Zeno', but the zeno 3 empire is yeah, really really big. 
It was difficult to put together by just me because of its size, but with two people it would have been really easy, and I am really happy about it, they haven't pee or poo on the shelves, they have used the litter. I hope they don't chew the cage pan or base, I put them random homemade toys and things to chew made of plastic, carton and clothes.

I bought them the Savic Play Tunnel Giant Tube too but it arrived without the hanging fixtures. I have contacted with zooplus to see how to solve this.


----------



## Kelsbels (Aug 12, 2015)

I think the name of the Zeno 3 and Zeno 3 Empire names are interchangeable? I'm aware that the Zeno 2 is different (much smaller) and really easy to put together which is why I got it for holidays. I was just curious if you found it easy to assemble the Zeno 3 too, but I guess it's more involved from your description. 

Ah yeah they should have sent you the hanging fixtures! I hope you enjoy the cage.


----------



## Beebee (Oct 1, 2016)

Kelsbels said:


> I think the name of the Zeno 3 and Zeno 3 Empire names are interchangeable?



Oh, no, they are not, zeno 3 it's like zeno 2 but bigger.

http://www.savic.be/zeno-2-knock-down

http://www.savic.be/zeno-3-knock-down

http://www.savic.be/zeno-3-knock-down-empire


The cage would be really easy to assemble if they are two people, if you have to do it alone it's difficult because of it size, but not because it's difficult by itself. 

I contacted with zooplus and they told me they will refund me what the tube costs. So I am really happy with them, they made a mistake but solved it in 18h exactly after I filled the contact thing.

For now I am really happy with the cage, the price was really low for how big and good quality it is, it costed me 130 euros. Freddy 2 and 2 max cost more and are less big.

http://www.savic.be/freddy-2
http://www.savic.be/freddy-2-max

I love savic product, I don't know if they are easy to find on the US or UK. I live in Spain.
http://www.savic.be/product/results/_pets_/rats-ferrets


----------

